# I finally chosen FROMM foods



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is great!! I switched to Fromm a couple months ago, and have never been happier!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We love it here.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Make sure you e-mail them and ask for some new customer coupons!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

we use blue buff wilderness. I compared the 2 and they're very comparable. Here's a link.

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Dry Dog Food vs Fromm Grain-Free Surf & Turf Dry Dog Food in Dry Dog ...

I'm glad you found a good food that works for your GR though. I don't know about you, but I always stress out over food searching, ingredients... etc.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

I definately stressed during my research, and then realized I spent more time of food research for the dog then for myself, hubby and the kids. LOL


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

kcapone said:


> I definately stressed during my research, and then realized I spent more time of food research for the dog then for myself, hubby and the kids. LOL


ha! same here! phew... it's all over


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

kcapone said:


> I definately stressed during my research, and then realized I spent more time of food research for the dog then for myself, hubby and the kids. LOL


 I sure know where you are coming from!


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

we are all nuts>LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ooh, I'm glad you bumped this up...forgot to tell you that if you're on Facebook, you should go "like" the Fromm Family Foods page. They'll sometimes give out coupons on there and if you post your pet's picture on their wall with a story about how great they're doing on Fromm, you might be chosen as Fromm pet of the week, which means they'll send you a box of Fromm treats. =)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you everyone for doing research & sharing it.

went looking for Fromm last week...got stuck on a dirt road detour & never found the feed store that carries it!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to try it someday too, although it's not so easy to find. Makes me wonder why such a "good" food is so hard to find!

Anyone try the large breed puppy formula of Fromm? It's not grain free...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> I'm hoping to try it someday too, although it's not so easy to find. Makes me wonder why such a "good" food is so hard to find!
> 
> Anyone try the large breed puppy formula of Fromm? It's not grain free...


Ask your local farm/feed store if they can order it! I know that a lot of the more rural parts of my area are able to get it that way!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Make sure you e-mail them and ask for some new customer coupons!


Question for you Sam and others. I have been clipping the UPC labels from the bags for quite a while. Does Fromm offer anything for sending them in or not?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't think if you send them in to the company, but Fromm does have a frequent buyer program where you can turn those in for free food if the store you buy your food from participates.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't think if you send them in to the company, but Fromm does have a frequent buyer program where you can turn those in for free food if the store you buy your food from participates.


Thanks. My local store does not participate in a frequent buyer program. I believe Petco does, but the length of the trip to that store would negate any savings with gasoline prices the way they are. I will keep clipping anyway in case, only takes a second


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

They say on their website that if your store doesn't participate, to have them contact Fromm because to get the store started is easy. =)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I will ask. They just moved into a much larger space next to their old place and they do move a lot of food.


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

I started Dusty on Fromm about a week and a half ago. Started him out on the whitefish & potato, which is the only one the store I went to had. He didn't like it too much. Found a new pet store, Phydeaux (Fido), which I love now! They had the duck & sweet potato & he loves it! Seems to be doing alright with it. I haven't noticed any changes yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's funny that he didn't like the Whitefish. Enzo doesn't like the chicken, but loves every other flavor. He doesn't get the beef, though. We gave it to him one time and realized that he had a sensitivity to beef. He got an ear infection while on the food and the infection went away when we took him off of it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tammy said:


> I started Dusty on Fromm about a week and a half ago. Started him out on the whitefish & potato, which is the only one the store I went to had. He didn't like it too much. Found a new pet store, Phydeaux (Fido), which I love now! They had the duck & sweet potato & he loves it! Seems to be doing alright with it. I haven't noticed any changes yet, but hopefully soon!



I recently visited a Phydeaux for the first time and loved it too!! Great stuff, great staff, and fabulous prices. A very cool store.


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> I recently visited a Phydeaux for the first time and loved it too!! Great stuff, great staff, and fabulous prices. A very cool store.



I was impressed with it. I loved how they had homemade dog treats at the front. When I go back, going to have Dusty try some.


----------

